# mod_rewrite: Sprache erkennen



## chickenwings (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich sehe einfach den Fehler nicht, vielleicht kann mir jemand eine Tipp geben:
Ich möchte in meiner URL erkennen, welche Sprachinformation (/de/ oder /en/) sie enthält.
Dann entsprechend umleiten.

Mein Versuch bisher:

```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} \/!(en|de)\/(.*)$
RewriteRule (.*) http://domain/de/$1 [NC,L,R=301]
```

hier soll also, alles was nicht nach der Domain /en/ oder /de/ enthält nach http://www.domain.de/de/derandereKram.html umgeleitet werden.

Doch ich bekommen immer einen 404.
Habe ich da einen Denkfehler?

Danke für Eure Antworten
chickenwings


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. Januar 2010)

Moin,

HTTP_HOST beinhaltet lediglich den Domainnamen, mehr nicht.
Probiers mal so:
	
	
	



```
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !/(en|de)/.*$
RewriteRule (.*)  http://domain.de/de/$1 [NC,L,R=301]
```


----------



## Gumbo (7. Januar 2010)

Probier mal folgende Regel:
	
	
	



```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule !^(en|de)/ http://domain/de%{REQUEST_URI} [NC,L,R=301]
```


----------

